# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Should I bother reviewing Spheres 5e?

## SangoProduction

Spheres of Power is a third party addon to the traditional ruleset set which allows for more granular power sets, rather than basically being stuck with the class you take, regardless of what it gives. Indeed, the class design of Sphere classes emphasize the principle of choosing from a pool of different abilities to take in a given level.

However, it has been from my (admittedly relatively brief) time with 5e, that the DMs and players are especially skeptical and unaccepting of any third party content... All despite them getting almost no first party content. (And the few bits they do get are full of constant power creep.)
Only a few campaigns. Mostly just from the outside looking in.

To get to the crux of the post: Would reviewing the 5e version of Spheres, where I point out the good and bad talents/classes/feats/etc do anyone any good around here?

----------


## JackPhoenix

It's been done before, but feel free to provide different opinion.

----------


## JNAProductions

My experience doesnt match yours at all.

Ive never known a table that didnt use something from outside the books-usually homebrew.

----------


## Libertad

> Spheres of Power is a third party addon to the traditional ruleset set which allows for more granular power sets, rather than basically being stuck with the class you take, regardless of what it gives. Indeed, the class design of Sphere classes emphasize the principle of choosing from a pool of different abilities to take in a given level.
> 
> However, it has been from my (admittedly relatively brief) time with 5e, that the DMs and players are especially skeptical and unaccepting of any third party content... All despite them getting almost no first party content. (And the few bits they do get are full of constant power creep.)
> Only a few campaigns. Mostly just from the outside looking in.
> 
> To get to the crux of the post: Would reviewing the 5e version of Spheres, where I point out the good and bad talents/classes/feats/etc do anyone any good around here?


As someone linked earlier, I reviewed it, but I don't mind seeing alternative thoughts and opinions. The more reviews are out there for a product the better.

Just keep in mind that you can't double-post which is a big hindrance against the multi-post review form. I got hit with a warning for it from a mod in one of my review threads; also thread necromancy, but it was 2 separate warnings. I PMed a mod asking if exceptions can be made for the purposes of reviews, and am waiting on a response for that. I'd suggest PMing the mods too if this is a concern for you; heck, the more members do it, the more it can show that reviews are wanting on the site!

Alternatively, writing up a review elsewhere, such as on a WordPress blog or on YouTube or another forum such as EN World or RPGnet (which don't have rules against double-posting) is also a good idea.

----------


## Unoriginal

> Spheres of Power is a third party addon to the traditional ruleset set which allows for more granular power sets, rather than basically being stuck with the class you take, regardless of what it gives. Indeed, the class design of Sphere classes emphasize the principle of choosing from a pool of different abilities to take in a given level.
> 
> However, it has been from my (admittedly relatively brief) time with 5e, that the DMs and players are especially skeptical and unaccepting of any third party content... All despite them getting almost no first party content. (And the few bits they do get are full of constant power creep.)
> Only a few campaigns. Mostly just from the outside looking in.
> 
> To get to the crux of the post: Would reviewing the 5e version of Spheres, where I point out the good and bad talents/classes/feats/etc do anyone any good around here?


The question is, are YOU interested in writing this review?

I, personally, have no interest in using Spheres of Power or third party content, nor do I want to read another opinion piece about supposedly constant power creep in 5e, and I consider the slow path of this edition's releases to be a perk. 

*BUT* the thing is, my interest and opinions do not matter for this.



My advice:  you should write what *you* are interested in writing. If people are interested in reading it is a different matter entirely.

----------


## animorte

> To get to the crux of the post: Would reviewing the 5e version of Spheres, where I point out the good and bad talents/classes/feats/etc do anyone any good around here?


I like to read reviews on various things to gain a different perspective whether I know very much about it or not. Sparky McDibben posts reviews regularly and its always a great read.




> As someone linked earlier, I reviewed it, but I don't mind seeing alternative thoughts and opinions. The more reviews are out there for a product the better.


I just noticed you on Sparkys current thread (I need to catch up over there) and Ive gotta say, your extended sig is an absolute treasure! Ive got my reading cut out for me.




> My advice:  you should write what *you* are interested in writing. If people are interested in reading it is a different matter entirely.


This, 100%. If youre interested in putting your words and ideas down where it can be accessed, do it!

I recently posted a pile of unorganized thoughts on Armored Core (the lesser recognized of FromSoftwares series) because I love it, but havent received any activity. Oh well, I still go back and read it myself. Reminiscing and all that.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Libertad

> I just noticed you on Sparkys current thread (I need to catch up over there) and Ive gotta say, your extended sig is an absolute treasure! Ive got my reading cut out for me.


I don't update those spheres threads anymore on account of both IRL and other review projects taking up my time. Even so, I'm proud of the work I put into them and hope you find them of use!

----------


## Phhase

> Spheres of Power is a third party addon to the traditional ruleset set which allows for more granular power sets, rather than basically being stuck with the class you take, regardless of what it gives. Indeed, the class design of Sphere classes emphasize the principle of choosing from a pool of different abilities to take in a given level.
> 
> However, it has been from my (admittedly relatively brief) time with 5e, that the DMs and players are especially skeptical and unaccepting of any third party content... All despite them getting almost no first party content. (And the few bits they do get are full of constant power creep.)
> Only a few campaigns. Mostly just from the outside looking in.
> 
> To get to the crux of the post: Would reviewing the 5e version of Spheres, where I point out the good and bad talents/classes/feats/etc do anyone any good around here?


There's barely any information on how good any of it is out there, and I've always wanted to try it, so some review of the material would be lovely, please do.

----------


## Libertad

> There's barely any information on how good any of it is out there, and I've always wanted to try it, so some review of the material would be lovely, please do.


They already started in this thread, although I can't tell if they plan on continuing in that one or making a new thread for each sphere.

----------


## SangoProduction

I generally don't like to respond to threads I create, unless it's a direct question. Feels weird. But yeah, I do intend on reviewing the individual spheres and seeing what they are like in 5e.

----------


## JackPhoenix

> I generally don't like to respond to threads I create, unless it's a direct question. Feels weird. But yeah, I do intend on reviewing the individual spheres and seeing what they are like in 5e.


I suggest you create master thread with links to every specific thread, if you're gonna cover every sphere separately.

----------


## SangoProduction

> I suggest you create master thread with links to every specific thread, if you're gonna cover every sphere separately.


I've got one in my signature.

----------

